# Here's a little song I wrote



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

You might want to sing it note for note:
Don't worry, be happy!
In every life we have some trouble 
When you worry you make it double 
Don't worry, be happy...... 

Ain't got no place to lay your head 
Somebody came and took your bed 
Don't worry, be happy 
The landlord say your rent is late 
He may have to litigate 
Don't worry, be happy 
Look at me I am happy!
Don't worry, be happy 
Here I give you my phone number 
When you worry call me--
I make you happy 
Don't worry, be happy 
Ain't got no cash, ain't got no style 
Ain't got not girl to make you smile 
But don't worry, be happy 
Cause when you worry 
Your face will frown 
And that will bring everybody down 
So don't worry, be happy (now)..... 

There is this little song I wrote 
I hope you learn it note for note 
Like good little children 
Don't worry, be happy!
Listen to what I say 
In your life expect some trouble 
But when you worry 
You make it double 
Don't worry, be happy...... 
Don't worry don't do it, be happy 
Put a smile on your face 
Don't bring everybody down like this 
Don't worry, it will soon past 
Whatever it is
Don't worry, be happy.....


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I like it. Not to steal the limelight, but here's a little song I wrote:

I went to the doctor
he had to talkter
his certified medical assistant
they agree my condition is mint
(that means I'm healthy)
but I know they're lying
to a better doctor I'm flying
I got lumps in my poo
oh no, oh no, what to do
poo cancer really makes me blue


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

here some music for it that I wrote -that could go with it- I call it WUFM (wife unfriendly music) number 5






Music, which should pulsate with life, needs new means of expression, and science alone can infuse it with youthful vigor


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

regressivetransphobe said:


> I like it.


Bobby McFerrin likes it too.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


> I like it. Not to steal the limelight, but here's a little song I wrote:
> 
> I went to the doctor
> he had to talkter
> ...


Wow that was weird.

Maybe I'll write one now.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

My rap song

I got my hat on backwards
And I'm actin' real bad
Don't look me in the eye
'Cause I might get mad
I got a chip on my shoulder
The size of a boulder
I'm only sixteen
But I look ten years older


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Kopachris said:


> You might want to sing it note for note:
> Don't worry, be happy!
> In every life we have some trouble
> When you worry you make it double
> ...


You are one phlegmatic penguin lady!


----------

